# eBike Enduro Races



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

California Enduro Series has an eBike enduro series with 3 races - Ensenada, China Peak, and Mt Shasta.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, I need to ride my Levo more, maybe I can make one of these.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

What would be the point of having an e-bike category? The climbing isn't timed, just the descending (unless it's a very unusual enduro). I guess maybe you'd be a little bit fresher (kinda, you can usually just walk the transfers if you're lazy)? 

Hell, a lot of the enduros around here have given up on even having the transfers ridden at all and people just ride the lift. It's just a multi-stage DH race at this point. 

-Walt


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

I would assume the point of the race is to have fun and be part of the community. ebikes and racing aren't my bag, but to each their own.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

fleboz said:


> I would assume the point of the race is to have fun and be part of the community.
> 
> 
> > On strava you can do that for free


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

Walt said:


> Hell, a lot of the enduros around here have given up on even having the transfers ridden at all and people just ride the lift. It's just a multi-stage DH race at this point.
> 
> -Walt


Walt - the California Enduro Series races still include pedal transfers, even at the bike parks.... 20-30 mile day on the bike, and have some long 12+ minute stages. I think it's a good day of racing on ebike or regular bike.

I have a Levo and a Stumpy -- I go back and forth between them for my trail rides. Sometimes I want to really sweat and I take the Stumpy -- sometimes I want to get more descents in and I take the Levo (still get a great workout, but more laps).

I think the ebike enduro can be a fun twist for a race weekend. It seems to be popular in Europe.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt said:


> Hell, a lot of the enduros around here have given up on even having the transfers ridden at all and people just ride the lift. It's just a multi-stage DH race at this point.
> 
> -Walt


You can put your e-bike on a chair lift. Saves battery power!

The point is to offer an event of interest to more people and collect more event entrance fees. #ItsAlwaysAboutTheMoney


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

Train Wreck said:


> fleboz said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume the point of the race is to have fun and be part of the community.
> ...


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Walt said:


> What would be the point of having an e-bike category?


To sell more e-bikes.


----------



## CA Enduro (May 10, 2018)

E-bikes are growing more and more in popularity, and the great thing about them is that they make mountain biking more accessible for many folks who, for a range of reasons, otherwise wouldn't get out riding. E-bike enthusiasts are just as passionate about riding their bikes as riders who opt for a traditional steed. And they want to race, too! At California Enduro Series, we're about making enduro racing accessible to all. If being able to race their e-bike gets more folks stoked on enduro ... well, the more the merrier. This sport is about community, camaraderie and fun — bring on the season ... we can't wait !!!!! Our season kick-off at the Ensenada Bike Fest May 24-26 offers traditional categories as well as eDuro. We hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This sounds like just like an old National Lampoon radio bit.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

CA Enduro said:


> the more the merrier. This sport is about community, camaraderie and fun - bring on the season ... we can't wait !!!!!


Super stoked the CES is coming to Mt Shasta on July 13th, the eBike class is an added bonus.

My shop sponsors events at The Mt Shasta Ski Park and I ride there every day they are open. It's super fun on an eBike in the Summer. You can beat the lifts by a few minutes up and really pack in the DH runs.

CA Enduro, Can you tell me the racer limit. Currently there are 250+ pre-registered for the Mt Shasta round and I have several customers who want to race, but are unsure of their schedules until about 2 weeks before. I was told 400 riders from an unofficial source, is that correct?

Anyone on an eBike, come out to The Ski Park in Mt Shasta this Summer, you will be welcomed by the staff and you'll have a great time!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Just noticed that the Ensenada one is going to be on my daughters B-day weekend. Grrr.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Because I will cheat and have a throttle for the DH sections!...

...Bahahahahahahahayamaha!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My local enduro race on the weekend featured an E-bike category for the first time. There were 7 entrants and one guy is 76 years old. This category allowed him to compete and have a great day out, and he didn't come last!


----------

